# temp rises bad



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey guys 
Got a 04 chevy 2500HD and no matter what position i put the plow in the temp on the trans and water goes up bad when driving down the highway. I even pull over sometimes to let it cool down. Now what baffles me is my buddys truck that is only couple years older doesnt jump at all. Is there anything I can do to remedy this or do I need to just install a aux fan. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Also to give you an idea the trans jumps up to about 195 and the coolant goes up to 235-240.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*fan*

change the clutch fan you will be all set
just did my truck cost me $145.00 for the fan.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

smoothbore2004;428548 said:


> Hey guys
> Got a 04 chevy 2500HD and no matter what position i put the plow in the temp on the trans and water goes up bad when driving down the highway. I even pull over sometimes to let it cool down. Now what baffles me is my buddys truck that is only couple years older doesnt jump at all. Is there anything I can do to remedy this or do I need to just install a aux fan. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Also to give you an idea the trans jumps up to about 195 and the coolant goes up to 235-240.


My did the same thing, same year/model, it has the updated fan clutch, but put it in tow/haul mode and it will take care of the engine temp. The trans isnt too hot @ 200F, the 700R4 is a beast.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

Prof Touch L&L;428608 said:


> the 700R4 is a beast.


Sorry I dont think its a 700R4. I'm confusing myself


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thank you so much*

Thanks guys I knew there must be a way to fix this and I hate it when i get on the highway and all hell breaks loose. I will look into a new clutch fan tommorrow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Try carring your plow just above the ground. I have had this problem with my chevys before. I works for me.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

he said he tried all position


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

larryhd;428687 said:


> he said he tried all position


He might have meant- straight, angle right, angle left. Philbilly probably was assuming the same thing.


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

smoothbore2004;428548 said:


> Hey guys
> Got a 04 chevy 2500HD and no matter what position i put the plow in the temp on the trans and water goes up bad when driving down the highway. I even pull over sometimes to let it cool down. Now what baffles me is my buddys truck that is only couple years older doesnt jump at all. Is there anything I can do to remedy this or do I need to just install a aux fan. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Also to give you an idea the trans jumps up to about 195 and the coolant goes up to 235-240.


I am currently on my 5th chevy plow truck....all with the small block engines would get hot very easily. I had always wondered whether or not a rubber deflector would help prevent overheating as it would prevent the air from "rolling" in the plow and going over the hood. Any thoughts?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

gcsupraman;428738 said:


> I had always wondered whether or not a rubber deflector would help prevent overheating as it would prevent the air from "rolling" in the plow and going over the hood. Any thoughts?


 The snow deflectors do seem to help the overheating problems on many trucks, but not every truck. A lot seems to depend on the front end style of the truck, and how high the plow and truck are in relation to one another..



smoothbore2004;428682 said:


> I will look into a new clutch fan tommorrow.


 If your truck doesn't have the plow prep package, or even if it does it may not have the correct fan clutch on it which will create an overheat condition at highway speeds..the current design clutch is GM part# 15710101....
.Do not let them sell you the old style plow prep clutch (p/n 22149877)

Swapping to this clutch will go a long way in preventing the truck from overheating..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My 98 will hit 210 easily with the blade up and straight, as soon as I angle it a little I drop back to 150-170. I do have the plastic snow deflector on my plow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

larryhd;428687 said:


> he said he tried all position


Sorry your right



Mark13;428702 said:


> He might have meant- straight, angle right, angle left. Philbilly probably was assuming the same thing.


That is what I though, after reading it again though, larryhd is probley right though. All usually means all.

I tried to get an answer a little while back on running an aux fan in front of the radiator and trans cooler, but no one was able to give me a good anwer on it this will work or not. The only reason that I think it would is because on out sprayer truck we have for spraying farm fields, we have 79 Chevy 3/4ton with a small block in it. The temp rises quick because you have to run in 4 lo to keep your ground speed down but RPM's up. I added two electric fans behind the grill in front of the radaitor and trans cooler. Presto, cool engine and trans.

I ran the idea by some guys on Dieselplace and the best that anyone could give me was to get a boot that mounts on the headgear of the plow an pushes the air down to the grill. Only one problem, no one can give me a place to find this contraption.


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thank you guys*

If your truck doesn't have the plow prep package, or even if it does it may not have the correct fan clutch on it which will create an overheat condition at highway speeds..the current design clutch is GM part# 15710101....
.Do not let them sell you the old style plow prep clutch (p/n 22149877)

Swapping to this clutch will go a long way in preventing the truck from overheating..[/QUOTE]

Hey B&B thanks for the part numbers, I am going to the dealer tommorrow to look into this, I called the dealer and they did say they did have a different clutch fan and it mentioned that it did recommend to change to help overheating. So I will get this tommorrow and hopefully this will solve the problem. 
AS for the plow package this truck did come with it. So it might come with the clutch your talkin about but we will see. THanks again.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

smoothbore2004;429040 said:


> Hey B&B thanks for the part numbers, I am going to the dealer tommorrow to look into this, I called the dealer and they did say they did have a different clutch fan and it mentioned that it did recommend to change to help overheating. So I will get this tommorrow and hopefully this will solve the problem.
> AS for the plow package this truck did come with it. So it might come with the clutch your talkin about but we will see. THanks again.


 Glad to help sb, and that's why I mentioned that even if the truck came with the PP package, it still may not have the correct clutch on it as many truck's were sent out with the wrong clutch.


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thanks again*

Ok just got my new clutch fan so now we will see if it corrects the problem. Thanks again B&B. The dealership wanted $185 for it but i got it for $76 at CarQuest. Should be the same thing. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I realize your were trying to save money by buying an aftermarket one but unless it's in a GM box WITH the current part # for the Plow Prep clutch, I don't think it's gonna make a ton of difference from the one that's on it currently..
The plow prep clutch isn't just a "heavy duty" clutch.. 
It's designed to engage at a lower temp than a normal heavy duty fan clutch due to the blockage of airflow through the radiator....in other words it's specifically designed for a truck with restricted airflow and not just a heavy duty or towing application like the aftermarket ones.

But I hope it does work out for regardless....


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*none*

Yeah I thought about that and when I asked them about it they did match it to the GM part number and it says on the box Extreme Heavy Duty clutch fan. It came with a brochure and it mentioned how it will engage during restricted air flow. So hopefully it will work.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Well then you might be good to go then... since it mentioned that it was designed for restricted airflow applications...I'm not familiar with CarQuest's parts as I don't have any local here but keep us updated on your findings and be sure to post the CarQuest part #, might save guys a little money over buying from the dealer if it works out good for you..


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*fan*

when i got my new fan i was told to make shore i got the fan from GM
The guy who told me to buy the fan from GM had tried a aftermarket fan and the truck still heated, he ended up buying a GM fan and it fixed his heating problem.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I saw some patterns on a air deflectors for snow plows but haven't seen it sold. Anyone?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*same here*

i have ran chevys my whole life and it happens with all of them. I usually put the plow as close to the ground and that takes care of it for me. or i open up the windows and crank the heat. it pulls the heat out from under the hood and escapes out the cab.I will try the tow/haul button. never thought of that. but it is a pain in the #%@ when it happens. im out


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Burkartsplow;430312 said:


> i have ran chevys my whole life and it happens with all of them. I usually put the plow as close to the ground and that takes care of it for me. or i open up the windows and crank the heat. it pulls the heat out from under the hood and escapes out the cab.I will try the tow/haul button. never thought of that. but it is a pain in the #%@ when it happens. im out


I must be missing somthing, what is with the tow/haul button? How does that bring the engine temp down?


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*fan*

my HD does not heat at all with the new fan on it.
Ive had this problem with all my HD's and with everyone put the new fan on and the
trucks stop heating with the plow on


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the 2003 LB7 D-max with the Plow Prep Package on my truck, what are the chances that I have the correct fan? Any one know what years they were sending thme out without the heavy duty fan? I just might be breaking down and buying a fan clutch today.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Philbilly2;430926 said:


> Any one know what years they were sending thme out without the heavy duty fan?


 Pretty much all the HD's from '01-'06 could have come with the incorrect clutch..


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah I have the same problem with our truck. If your not traveling far its ok to keep the plow all the way up. I know for our trips even a few miles, I put the plow only a couple inches off the ground. Our temps have stayed normal with that. The outside temp gauge, thats a different story.....


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*fan*

01 to 07 classics could have the wrong fan. 
My 06 LBZ had the wrong fan


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

B&B two questions
Are the part numbers listed good for a "01" 8.1 L ?

A friend has a 1988, 350, Auto, 4x4, Reg Cab. has overheating problem with plow on truck, Did chevy have a updated clutch for these trucks?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bike5200;431355 said:


> B&B two questions
> Are the part numbers listed good for a "01" 8.1 L ?


 Yep, they sure are..



> A friend has a 1988, 350, Auto, 4x4, Reg Cab. has overheating problem with plow on truck, Did chevy have a updated clutch for these trucks?


 No, GM never had a "plow prep" specific clutch on the older trucks.. but they did have a heavy duty cooling option. The best thing to do on those trucks is to buy the best aftermarket heavy duty clutch you can find.


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*new clutch fan works*

Well guys got the new clutch fan on and to my suprise it did not jump one bit going down the highway. I drove for about 20 miles with the plow on and temp didnt move. So the aftermarket clutch i was worried would not work but the place I got it from sells lots of parts to the dealer. Makes ya kinda wonder huh. Anyway Thanks a million for the help guys and I will let ya know if any problems arrise.


----------



## spruceridge (Nov 25, 2006)

always thought it would be a neat design if some would come up with a way for a grill in the plow it's self to open and close( with a cylinder) to allow air to flow through. going down the road press the button grill slides open, allowing air through, and come to plow press it again and it's closed..... something for the manafactures to think about... even a small opening would make a lot of difference, BTW both our chevy's over heat with fishers o4 2500 gas and 05 d-max 3500.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Overtemp*

There are 2 reasons your truck is getting hot, if you look at your front end the opening for the radiator is very small, thats just a design issue, u can buy an after market grill opening that will let more air in. the second is make sure you have a plow prep package. tranny cooler, larger radiator but im assuming this is a HD so it should have it. also like the gentelmen said change your fan, i changed my 03 silverado 3500 fan for the same issue, big diffrence but u still need to watch your plow position when traveling, DO NOT OVER HEAT THE ENGINE or you could have issues with other components, Heat=expand=cold=retract, ive seen exhaust manifolds bolts just pop off...so be carefull. everybody knows the new style chevy/gmc trucks have issues with plow;s but i dont think the dealers care cuz there still selling.


----------



## Bowlerdude (Nov 1, 2004)

B&B;431196 said:


> Pretty much all the HD's from '01-'06 could have come with the incorrect clutch..


B&B,

I have a 2004 2500 HD (bought it new) and yes it had the Plow Prep package, but I had to have the Fan Clutch replaced, lucky for me the truck was still under warranty.

The dealer replaced the Fan Clutch for free under my factory warranty.

John


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

smoothbore2004;431971 said:


> Well guys got the new clutch fan on and to my suprise it did not jump one bit going down the highway. I drove for about 20 miles with the plow on and temp didnt move. So the aftermarket clutch i was worried would not work but the place I got it from sells lots of parts to the dealer. Makes ya kinda wonder huh. Anyway Thanks a million for the help guys and I will let ya know if any problems arrise.


One of my subs is having this prob with his '02. What was the part# for the clutch? From Carquest right?

Tim


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Carquest Part #*

Hey Tim
I called the carquest parts store and gave them the same part numbers that B&B gave me here on this thread. They cross ref it and came up with HTR 77283 FAN CL/SEVERE DUTY and thats quoted right off the bill. Any questions ask the dealer to see the service memo and it will have the part numbers on it as well.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

smoothbore2004;439400 said:


> Hey Tim
> I called the carquest parts store and gave them the same part numbers that B&B gave me here on this thread. They cross ref it and came up with HTR 77283 FAN CL/SEVERE DUTY and thats quoted right off the bill. Any questions ask the dealer to see the service memo and it will have the part numbers on it as well.


Got mine today, $75 at carquest. thanks for the part number


----------

